# Spot the problem



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

This is in a 3 story modern brand new house, two showers done this same way. Told the owner I think there is something wrong here, owner said no, tile guys know what they are doing. Showers are on second and third floor. You decide:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the 2" PVC pipe is cut crooked, 


ADD: and no way Id install the ORB drain strainer at this point in construction


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> This is in a 3 story modern brand new house, two showers done this same way. Told the owner I think there is something wrong here, owner said no, tile guys know what they are doing. Showers are on second and third floor. You decide:


Is the drywall being used as the substrate for tile? Is the drywall all water resistant or is the non green drywall just standard drywall? Will they be using a backer board or other membrane over the drywall?

Mark

BTW: In the forensic world we call shower seats, litigation seats. The same goes for shelves.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Is the drywall being used as the substrate for tile? Is the drywall all water resistant or is the non green drywall just standard drywall? Will they be using a backer board or other membrane over the drywall?
> 
> Mark
> 
> BTW: In the forensic world we call shower seats, litigation seats. The same goes for shelves.


 
or lack of shower safty pan liner :laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> Is the drywall being used as the substrate for tile? Is the drywall all water resistant or is the non green drywall just standard drywall? Will they be using a backer board or other membrane over the drywall?
> 
> Mark
> 
> BTW: In the forensic world we call shower seats, litigation seats. The same goes for shelves.


Purple drywall is mold resistant and the drywall is 5/8 so if they use hardy board on top I would have to imagine the 1" natural stone tiles on top of that your losing a lot of space. As for the seat, how are they keeping water contained into the shower pan without wrapping it or waterproofing anything. They were hanging tile yesterday right on top of the unfinished drywall.

The pictures I took serve 2 purposes, a wtf are you doing moment and 3 months from now when he has niagra falls coming through the ceiling I will e-mail him those pictures and tell them who to call.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

take pic and cover your azz, they blame you when it leaks


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> take pic and cover your azz, they blame you when it leaks


Check my edit lol.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

contact the homeowner if this is a pre sale, all the new homes here are pre sold. Someone hasta be smart enuff to stop this mess and do it the right way. Then you have a customer that TRUST you.

Send them to this webpage so they can read it for themself.

"you dont have to take my word for it" Levar Burton


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> contact the homeowner if this is a pre sale, all the new homes here are pre sold. Someone hasta be smart enuff to stop this mess and do it the right way. Then you have a customer that TRUST you.
> 
> Send them to this webpage so they can read it for themself.
> 
> "you dont have to take my word for it" Levar Burton


We already told the homeowner, he is having this house built with plans from the architect that built a bigger version of this house right next door. As far as I'm concerned, we already warned him, he doesn't take our advice it's on him. This guy has been a real pain since this house was framed up almost a year ago.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The blue board is called dens shield and it has a factory applied membrane that is moisture and mold resistant, not water proof. It is fine for tub surrounds and can be used for shower walls as long as all seems are properly waterproofed. 

The FHA drain needs to have tar paper put on the ply wood under it, then have lath nailed lose on top of the tar paper. Then you need your first coat of deck mud, then followed with the pan liner(PVC or CPE). Then a final coat of deck mud for you finish slope. 

BTW the sheet rock on the bottom 12" will need to be cut out so you can notch all framing an inch so you can fold you pan properly up at least 6". Then recover the opan with sheet or dens shield and aply aqua defense or red guard to all wall surfices after proper fibor glass tape has ben applied to all seems and filled with thinset. 

Any other questions?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like all of the thin strips of board and the "fruit loops" color scheme palate. I think it adds a nice touch :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> I like all of the thin strips of board and the fruit loops color scheme. I think it adds a nice touch :laughing:


 
it is a nice two-tone isnt it, nice cool, calming colors :laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Good job on documenting the problem. That is a leak waiting to happen.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wanna really make the buyer sick? Send them a photo of the prep work on one of Will's showers. :yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't tell you how many times I've argued, till I was blue in the face, about those stupid benches. :furious:

I give up now. You want a bench, I will not pan it. Period. 

I have torn too many out, with rotted subfloors and floor joists. Nacho peppers the pan with roofing nails. 

My tile man will put a pie cut marble or granite shelf in. After he screeds the wet bed walls. :yes:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Found out today that the tile men are ripping the Sheetrock out to put the pan then putting the sheetrock back. I feel like beating his head against the wall...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope the tile guy uses epoxy grout and porcelain tile, because if he tiles directly to the sheet rock in a shower he gonna have mold and mildew heaven.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Unless they are wise enough to use :

http://www.schluter.com/8_1_kerdi_function.aspx

The schluter-kerdi system is absolutely FANTASTIC ! never allows water to get through the tile,grout and mud . drys out so fast that moisture can't turn to mold . Check out the videos ,,, I use it all the time .


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Cal said:


> Unless they are wise enough to use :
> 
> http://www.schluter.com/8_1_kerdi_function.aspx
> 
> The schluter-kerdi system is absolutely FANTASTIC ! never allows water to get through the tile,grout and mud . drys out so fast that moisture can't turn to mold . Check out the videos ,,, I use it all the time .


Installed one once, for my sister. She had a GC do some renos and I did the plumbing for mat only. GC said that's what was being used, no question.

I gave it a go, and it really is a flawless system and easy enough for a heavy comm/Ind plumber to figure out.

Glad I watched the video and read the literature first...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Cal said:


> Unless they are wise enough to use :
> 
> http://www.schluter.com/8_1_kerdi_function.aspx
> 
> The schluter-kerdi system is absolutely FANTASTIC ! never allows water to get through the tile,grout and mud . drys out so fast that moisture can't turn to mold . Check out the videos ,,, I use it all the time .


Since the normal clamp and ring strainer was already put down I doubt they are bright enough to do kerdi...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Since the normal clamp and ring strainer was already put down I doubt they are bright enough to do kerdi...


HAHAHAHA !! understood :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> Unless they are wise enough to use :
> 
> http://www.schluter.com/8_1_kerdi_function.aspx
> 
> The schluter-kerdi system is absolutely FANTASTIC ! never allows water to get through the tile,grout and mud . drys out so fast that moisture can't turn to mold . Check out the videos ,,, I use it all the time .


If you haven't done a Kerdi Shower yet you really owe it to yourself to do one...:thumbup:

It allows you to do many of the things that scare the daylights out of you when building shower such as seats, ledges, and alcoves with leak free, mold free results everytime...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Check this out with a bench....

Will's Shower


----------

